# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jerk Pork Recipes?

## Island Girl

What is your favorite jerk pork recipe, made with fresh ingredients (not bottled). Please share! IRIE! *IG

----------


## Nick

Since I do use and tweek the Walkerswood with some Grace Dry Boston Jerk Seasoning and olive oil, that part of the jerk pork is out; However as far as the meat is concerned, I use a bone in loin that I get from my local butcher.  They call it a country style rib, but it's from higher up the animal then the country style ribs that I see in the grocery store, very tender and with a lot of flavor.(fat and bone = flavor) They look like small T Bone Steaks.  I cook low and slow, about one and a half to two hours, indirect, using a combo of charcoal and green cherry wood for flame and smoke.  DO NOT over smoke.  Laying a chunk of green cherry or apple wood (about 10 inches long and about two inches thick) on the charcoal works very well for me in a covered cooker.  Add a few pieces of charcoal as needed. I do move the meat around the cooker, alternating sides and rotating the pieces around the cooker and finally pulling them off when the meat gives like that muscle under your thumb when pushed with your finger.  (medium).

----------


## Island Girl

Thanks Nick; great advice on picking and cooking the meat. I never was sure which cut to use, and have only tried cutlet in the past. IRIE! *IG

----------

